# XD.45C Tactical Light Options



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

hey all, 
did some searching but cant figure out which brands i have to stick to when deciding on a light. the insight m3 caught my eye but im not sure if it will attach. 

if anyone has an m3 and an XD could they attach it and snap a picture and post it, please?

thanks all

semper fi


----------



## nelskc (Jan 15, 2008)

Sorry don't have an Insight M3. But here is a Streamlight TLR-1, been very happy with it. Fired a few hundred rounds through my glock and xd with it on, performs nicely and very bright.


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

thank you for the picture post

update: i found a "fit chart" on insight's webpage that says i would need a normal m3, or if i got a m3x i would need the A8 version for my XD.45C. not sure why i would need a universal mount for a springfield rail, but ok. still, any pictures of an XD with a m3 or m3x would be greatly appreciated.

semper fi


----------



## chathcock (Feb 4, 2008)

-bump-


----------

